# Key Value battery



## Brunhi

Context:
If a replacement battery is required this must be a Genuine Nissan or Key Value battery.
o baterie de marcă?

mulţumesc


----------



## farscape

Baterie originală Nissan sau "Key Value"... Poate că ai dreptate, nu  găsesc nimic pe Google despre firma "Key Value" - doar e scrisă cu  litere mari, nu?

"_Key value battery_" ca expresie în sine nu-mi spune mare lucru, _brand name (battery)_ este termenul uzitat pentru "(baterie) de marcă". Alte detalii din context care pot ajuta? Bănuiesc că le-ai explorat deja 

Later,

.


----------



## Brunhi

Am căutat şi eu pe net şi n-am găsit nimic. Este un pas din procedura de înlocuire a bateriei, nu se dau detalii. Am mai găsit un context, dar pare la fel de vag:
The relevant Cold Cranking Amperes value (CCA) information required for the test can be found on the manufacturer’s label on top of the battery (Nissan OEM Batteries) and on the side of the battery (Key Value Batteries).


----------



## Brunhi

Am găsit: baterie de schimb aprobată şi comercializată de Nissan. 
Mulţumesc


----------

